# CINGULAR 5 Bars thread



## MichaelMigz (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey guys.  I havent actually done this myself yet, but i will be sure to do it asap.  

So, have you ever seen those cingular commercials where everyday objects turn into the bars?(the service bars)

Well, i thought it would be neat if everyone made their own.  

Either something you see naturally or something you make up!


What do you think?


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why not?  
I love their theme.

This one's from last year. Just a quick grab while visiting my aunt in upstate NY.


----------



## Corry (Aug 2, 2006)

Oooh! I've seen things like that and thought of the commercial, but never thought to take a pic! I'll have to keep my eyes open and get some!


----------



## MichaelMigz (Aug 3, 2006)

haha that one is great dananlec!


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 3, 2006)

ok, I'll go ahead and post the obligatory lens lineup photo ;-)






...now who wants to guess how I took this photo with all my lenses on the bed?


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 3, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> ...now who wants to guess how I took this photo with all my lenses on the bed?


 
well how many cameras do you have? lol


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 3, 2006)

I took it with my 30D... actually, I lied... not all my lenses are there, I have 2 50mm's, one of which (the one on the bed) is broken, so I dug it out of the closet for the shot. At first, though, I had all my lenses set up on my bed, and then realized I had nothing to take the picture with . I was about to use my cameraphone for the shot before I remembered the broken 50mm, so I put that in the shot and used the good 50mm to take it ;-)


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol good thinking then!


----------



## MichaelMigz (Aug 4, 2006)

nice one unimaxium!!


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 4, 2006)

Haha... I just remembered this photo from the Philly meetup, and figured it would be fitting 
I bet Corry or Joe have a better version, but whatever


----------



## Corry (Aug 4, 2006)




----------

